# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Parkour

## Jessie Wallace

Hi, Some of you have been asking me what Parkour is after looking at my profile, or those of you who have me on MSN will know it's my screen name.

Any, just thought i'd post a quick explaination, and a few pictures for you all to see.

_The aim of Freestyle Parkour is allow for total freedom of movement, promote creativity and to encourage people to find their own way and develop their own creative license. With Freestyle Parkour, people wishing to perform flips, spins and adding flair, will not be excluded. Anyone wishing to see a perfect example of what Freestyle Parkour is all about, should seek out the 'Rush hour' video of David Belle (co founder of Parkour) performing a rooftop run using regular Parkour techniques mixed in with flips and acrobatics. This is exactly what Freestyle Parkour is all about._ 

Other DVD's avaialbe are "Jump London" and Jump Britain". Anyway this is a little explaination, so now for some pictures, of me and my mates.
(They aren't great, as they are taken on my camera phone!)

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Tori

blimey! looks cool

----------


## CrazyLea

omg that looks well dangerous but really coool!

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Tori

where d' you live if you don't mind me asking?

----------


## samantha nixon

that looks really fun

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Tori

looks scary!

----------


## samantha nixon

it looks cool

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> where d' you live if you don't mind me asking?


The pictures were taken in different places in Kent.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It's not at all, if you have your mind in the right place, then it's very good. But you should never just try it without knowing all the basics, as you may injure yourself. Always practise on the ground or prefrably in a gym or some like that.

----------


## horseygal90

That looks well fun, doubt I'd ever get the courage to try it though! 

Does it hurt your feet when you land?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Erm, no not if you land properly. There are ways to do each move, and you just gotta learn to do them properly.

----------


## di marco

hmmmm im a bit confused, so is it like jumping off buildings and stuff???  :Confused:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Kind off, from roof to roof, and over railing and walls, but there are loads of different parts to it.

----------


## di marco

and its classed as a sport?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yes, definatley. It's an extreme sports.
What would you call it then?

----------


## di marco

> What would you call it then?


oh i was just wondering! (forgot about extreme sports how dum am i lol!)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Lol, ok. Sorry didn't mean to bite your head off, but i love and am very pasionate about Parkour.

----------


## di marco

> Lol, ok. Sorry didn't mean to bite your head off, but i love and am very pasionate about Parkour.


oh i didnt think you were biting my head off, just hadnt heard of it before thats all

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Kool, i was worried about my wording and i didn't want to have upset you!  
Anyway not very many people have heard of it. So that's why i thought i'd do a thread.

----------


## Jade

seen a film about it a while back, about some guys in Paris??

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeap, thats the guy's. They kind of created it.

----------


## Jade

Ah cool! Fair play for doing it though

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Thanks, it's kind of adictive once you get started and the more you do the more you want to learn, like all the different moves and stuff.

----------


## Jade

Fair play to you! 

you can sometimes get into trouble for it?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It depends on where you do it, if it's done in a public place, then nothing can be done. As long as you are doing no criminal damage. We've had the police come and ask us what we are doing, but when we explain, they usually just ask us to show them some moves, we draw a crowd some times!

----------


## CrazyLea

has anyone ever died? and do you get scared that you might fall down the gap??

----------


## Jessie Wallace

A kid did once. he was up on a roof and went to look over the edge to see what the gap was like but slip and fell.
We don't do any jumps unless we've either done the same size gap before, or we've tested it on the ground, but it's not all about roof jumps. (even if they are good)

----------


## CrazyLea

omg that horrible falling before you start! and also. when you jump from roof to roof do you do them at like same level or go from a bigger height to a smaller one.. if you get me?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It's better to jump from a higher ledge to a lower, and you can make a larger jump as well.i can jump 4 paces but only with a lower ledge to land on, but my mates can do further. I don't have the gut's to!

----------


## Debs

i saw a couple of programmes on that on channel; 4 i think it was. It was brilliant i was fascinated by it as you just go for it great big gaps and everything!! id be scared stiff

----------


## hazey

> and its classed as a sport?


 You may love doing this but a sport ?. for me its madness, what is the point of it, other than the risk of hurting yourself, or learning how to get away from the police in a hurry. I can think of better things to do, to show you are a free spirit.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It's got nothing to do with being a free spirt, or running away from the police(which i've never done or needed to do or infact ever would)
As for hurting yourself, none of us have ever, due to the fact that we train properly, and do warm ups before we start. (you could just as easily get hurt walking along the road, or driving your car! Do any off us stop doing that, no!)
It's not all to do with large jumps, there are many different aspect's to it, including jumps, rolls and the way you move, just for starters.
People who think it's stupid and dangerous should actually take the time to find out what it's all about (ie. look at a proper Parkour website)

Basically if it's done properly, then there is no danger or risk.

----------


## CrazyLea

> You may love doing this but a sport ?. for me its madness, what is the point of it, other than the risk of hurting yourself, or learning how to get away from the police in a hurry. I can think of better things to do, to show you are a free spirit.


thats a bit harsh aint it!!!! and how can you know all this unless you've tried it?? and the point is people enjoy it like other sports. i dont like sports but i understand peoples opinions of them and dont go dissing them.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Thank you, someone else who see's my point.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i think it seems a great sport but id be a little bit scared but im a wimp and you can get hurt in any sport if you don't do it properly so this isn't dangerous it sounds cool

----------


## Debs

> It's got nothing to do with being a free spirt, or running away from the police(which i've never done or needed to do or infact ever would)
> As for hurting yourself, none of us have ever, due to the fact that we train properly, and do warm ups before we start. (you could just as easily get hurt walking along the road, or driving your car! Do any off us stop doing that, no!)
> It's not all to do with large jumps, there are many different aspect's to it, including jumps, rolls and the way you move, just for starters.
> People who think it's stupid and dangerous should actually take the time to find out what it's all about (ie. look at a proper Parkour website)
> 
> Basically if it's done properly, then there is no danger or risk.


 
you must have to do loads of training!! im so uncordinated id fall down a blooming great hole  no matter how much training!! the way you move is brilliant but you make it look so easy!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

We do loads of training, we try to do 30 minutes of warm up before we start and then nothing big until we've done atleast 30 to 40 mintues ground work. Then we try out new moves and stuff, i'll try and take some more pictues next time we go out and show all all some of the different moves.

----------


## xStephaniex

> You may love doing this but a sport ?. for me its madness, what is the point of it, other than the risk of hurting yourself, or learning how to get away from the police in a hurry. I can think of better things to do, to show you are a free spirit.


if you dont class it as a sport why post here ? jessie has done a fantastic job in doing this thread and explaining to everyone what she loves doing and we all think its great, its not just about , learning how to get away from the police and being a "free spirit" it takes skill and guts ! i think dawn is amazing for doing parkour, bet you wouldn't have the guts to do it !!! 
great thread dawn, love it well done !, dont listen to hazey (dont wanna seem horrible btw) it was just very dis-respectful of you not to appreciate dawn for doing this thread ! .. well im done! lol.. well done dawny babe x

----------


## di marco

are there places you go to learn the moves and train? or did you teach yourself?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

We taugh our self's, on grass and that, but now, i've got a school that let us use their gym stuff to practice, and they now want us to set up an after school club for some off the kids, so they can learn in a safe place.

We learnt a lot from the internet and the DVD's that are out.

----------


## Debs

> We do loads of training, we try to do 30 minutes of warm up before we start and then nothing big until we've done atleast 30 to 40 mintues ground work. Then we try out new moves and stuff, i'll try and take some more pictues next time we go out and show all all some of the different moves.


Yeah woul;d love to see them

----------


## Jessie Wallace

kool, i'd post them as soon as i've taken them.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Bleedin' h*** Dawn!! You do that  :EEK!:  Wow!! I don't have the courage to do that lol!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Lol, yes hunni. Oh you make me laugh! I'm in the first picture! But no others as they are all on my phone.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Post the picture your in pleaseeeeeeeeee!! I think Im confused..

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I'm the very first Picture!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

This one  :Ponder:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Erm, thats a cross hunni!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

This one is me, doing a roof to roof jump, but the phot doesn't do the jump justice!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Opps.. Can't see your face  :Sad:  Wow.. that's just amazing at first I thought your jumping backwards!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I've posted the one of me above.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Ever appeared in a stunt film?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Erm..... No prohaps i should offer my services!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

You should  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Lol, i'll phone Steven Speiburgh (sp?)

----------


## hazey

> It's got nothing to do with being a free spirt, or running away from the police(which i've never done or needed to do or infact ever would)
> As for hurting yourself, none of us have ever, due to the fact that we train properly, and do warm ups before we start. (you could just as easily get hurt walking along the road, or driving your car! Do any off us stop doing that, no!)
> It's not all to do with large jumps, there are many different aspect's to it, including jumps, rolls and the way you move, just for starters.
> People who think it's stupid and dangerous should actually take the time to find out what it's all about (ie. look at a proper Parkour website)
> 
> Basically if it's done properly, then there is no danger or risk.


 I didn't mean that you was a criminal, but as a ex WPC you can understand what I mean, as I spent years chasing people jumping over roofs etc.Some people could learn Parkour for this reason. That is all I was saying. As for the risk of hurting yourself walking etc, yes that could happen,but we have to go to work, school etc. So we have to do it. With extreme sport you don't have to do it, so it is your choice. As for your sarcatic comment( which I didn't deserve) to the check out the site I did, I can relate to the lower walls etc, as that is a further step to the stake boarding craze.But the higher buildings etc, I personally can not see the point. I can see you are loving this sport and good luck to you. But I can not ever see it in the olympics. I hope you continue to enjoy yourself, and be safe.  But every body is entitled to their opinion and shouldn,t be shot down for it.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

My mate Matt, trying to do a Dash Vault!

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace

This is me doing whats called a turn vault.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Matt and Sam doing a Monkey Vault.
(you jump put your hands on the rail up bring your knee's together, then your leg's go between your arms, and then you release your hands and land, sounds complicated but it's not)



My friend has the next picture on from this so i'll post it once they've send it to me.

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## alkalinetrio

cool :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

the one on the steps and the railing looks hard :O and scary!!! great pics though!! keep them coming they are interesting to see!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Very interesting  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

great pictures looks good

----------


## Tori

some of the moves look quite scary!

----------


## samantha nixon

the pics are well good it looks so fun

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It is, well we enjoy it! Just sorting some more that we took today

----------


## Jessie Wallace

This is Matt, doing precision jump. (It's simple! Jump from one rail across to the next)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

This attempted move is called a king kong. (silmar to a 'Monkey Vault' used for higher walls/rail's, when the jump has been made and the knees are up, you push off with your hands and let go, which propels you further!)

----------


## Jessie Wallace

King Kong, same as above, just different place.

----------


## Tori

omg, how scary!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Here's another 'Precision Jump' the insentive this time is to keep himself out of the lake!!

----------


## Tori

whoa! that was lucky!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

These two pictures make me laugh, with Sam lying on the floor trying to get an upwards photo! Lol

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> whoa! that was lucky!!


Yeap Matt thought so too, and so did i as he would have had to get in my new car all wet! Lol

----------


## Tori

did he succeed??

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> did he succeed??


He has never failed anything yet

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Me doing a boring stair's jump!

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace

And last of todays my favourite shot of the day.

----------


## Tori

i meant the photo

----------


## Jessie Wallace

If you mean the Lake one, yes, coz i told him he wasn't getting in the car if he was wet, so he made it so he didn't have to walk home!

----------


## Tori

no, where one guy was jumping and the other one was taking a photo from underneath

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Nope he missed the photo 3 times! 2 lovely shots of the sky and one of a hand! Lol

----------


## Tori

lol!! put it on quick mode!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Neither of us have that on our camera phones!

----------


## Tori

ah, righti thought they were digital

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Nope all of this are taken on my camera phone. I brought a usb cable so i can put them on my computer then, i upload them onto here, it all takes a while but hey got nothing better to do with my time! Lol

----------


## CrazyLea

mazing pics again!!!

----------


## Tori

usb 1.1 keeps getting slower in my mind. but still good pictures!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I see you made a banner from the pictures you got Dawn  :Big Grin:  Its looking good!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Thanks Spicy, took a few today, so will post them later.

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Debs

Fab pictures still looks scary to me!

----------


## Tori

omg.  how cary!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Na, not at all!!!!

----------


## Katy

i watched some of this on the extreme channel on sky. Its well good. Skateboarding minus the skates.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeah, find off. Yes it's great i love it!

----------


## Katy

i thought it looked painfull. Good but painfull

----------


## Jessie Wallace

No it's not at all painful if it's done right. It keep you fit, all the running and that, and builds your muscles up.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Took any pics lately Dawn? Any of you in action?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Nope, we've started a work shop in a gym on Monday evenings, so i'll take some pictures of it on Monday and put them up.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

o0o0o good luck and congrats on it!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Thanks, i'll keep you posted on it.

----------


## di marco

> Nope, we've started a work shop in a gym on Monday evenings, so i'll take some pictures of it on Monday and put them up.


wow cool, is it like for you to train or for people to go along and try it?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

a bit of both, we've been doing it for a long time now, and we've just hired out a gym to do things properly, plus it's not as easy to do it in this type of weather.  We are setting up classes, to teach people the basics, on how to do propper warm ups and hwo to do the moves correctly without them hurting themselfs etc...

----------


## di marco

> a bit of both, we've been doing it for a long time now, and we've just hired out a gym to do things properly, plus it's not as easy to do it in this type of weather.  We are setting up classes, to teach people the basics, on how to do propper warm ups and hwo to do the moves correctly without them hurting themselfs etc...


cool sounds fun, good luck  :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Aww thanks, we're hoping that it goes well once we've started it properly. Especially as it's quite a big thing to take on, esecailly with all the taboo's ect that come with Parkour.

----------


## di marco

> Aww thanks, we're hoping that it goes well once we've started it properly. Especially as it's quite a big thing to take on, esecailly with all the taboo's ect that come with Parkour.


im sure it will go great!  :Smile:  and it will show people how good it is

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeah i hope so, i'm really looking forward to it now.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

o0o0o sounds exciting!! Take us a few pictures please!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> We are setting up classes, to teach people the basics, on how to do propper warm ups and hwo to do the moves correctly without them hurting themselfs etc...


I think this will be a hit... for the ones who love to try new thngs  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Debs

some boys were doing all the jumps on the walls of the church next door to us last weekend they were doing it reeally well

----------


## Jessie Wallace

kool, i'm really hoping that it takes off, and that we do it right and stop the bad name that it has got.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Here's a few pictures for our sesion in the gym, once again on my camera phone so not great quality. And not very many, as i was to engrossed in actually doing it to take photo's! lol

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace

*ME!!!*

----------


## CrazyLea

wow cool pics!!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Thanks, i'm hoping to get some more next week, when i'm not so excited about going there to do it!

----------


## di marco

wow them pics are cool!  :Smile:  did it go well?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yes it went great thanks, had a really good time, but i have muscles i didn't know i had this morning! lol

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Wow... Dawn!!  :EEK!: .. Amazing..

Studio looks classy *winks*

----------


## Debs

wow that is brilliant!!

----------


## di marco

lol about the muscle thing!  :Big Grin:  glad it went good though  :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Hiya, just thought i'd post a few more pic's from last night Parkour training session!

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## CrazyLea

wow looks fun.. specially the one with the guy in the red top

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> wow looks fun.. specially the one with the guy in the red top


I'll tell him that, he'll like that! lol

----------


## CrazyLea

lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

wow looks cool!  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Oh my god!! You guys go well far... as in far distance when jumping and things!! Where's Dawn's head gone?!  :EEK!:  Jokes... well done everyone!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Oh my god!! You guys go well far... as in far distance when jumping and things!! Where's Dawn's head gone?!  Jokes... well done everyone!!


They go far, i can't do it as far as them, well i haven't got the bottle to try!
And as for my head, i think i knocked it off doing a move! lol

----------


## Lindy

Wow, this looks amazing. Well done

----------


## Bryan

dawn any ideas of websites with information on where you can go to learn about parkour? wonder if theres any trainers in brum for it?>

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Erm if you go look on this website they should have a map if you click on it, it should give you places in your area. There are other website, that could help you too, but try that one for now.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Got any more photos of you doing Parkour Dawn?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Got a few from the Gym, if you want to see them?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yep I sure do!!  :Big Grin: ...

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Okey Dokey, i'll put them up as soon as i've downloaded them for ya.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Ok  :Smile:  Thanks I will look at it after EE!!  :Big Grin:  Can't wait.  :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

The Boy's decided to try and play hang tough! (with 2 rings! lol)

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## samantha nixon

there well good pics

----------


## di marco

wow them pics are so cool!  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

o0o0o very nice!! That hanging game looks fun  :Stick Out Tongue:  Thanks for those  :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

No problem huni x

----------


## Lindy

Wow, they look amazing, hand tough looks like fun.

----------


## willow

i have just sat and read just about this whole thread, and i have got to say it looks like a great thing to do, maybe if a few more youngsters got in to this there would be a lot less of the i'm bored reason for sitting about or petty crime???
it looks like you have to be very fit, and not too bothered about heights!! thats me out but i would happily sit and watch!!!!!

----------


## feelingyellow

Looks cool and since when has there been a sports forum!?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Looks cool and since when has there been a sports forum!?


It's is kool, and there's been one for ages huni.

----------


## feelingyellow

> It's is kool, and there's been one for ages huni.


I never noticed cos I never had a reason to lol.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Well now you do. Coz you've gott a come check out my pictures when i post some more

----------


## feelingyellow

> Well now you do. Coz you've gott a come check out my pictures when i post some more


Lol, ok I will...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## di marco

> Well now you do. Coz you've gott a come check out my pictures when i post some more


when are you going to post some more? cos the pics are really interesting to look at  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Looks cool and since when has there been a sports forum!?


Lol for AGES!!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> when are you going to post some more? cos the pics are really interesting to look at


Yeah they aren't they!! Especially the ones of Dawn because we know who she is lol!!..

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> when are you going to post some more? cos the pics are really interesting to look at


I'll do some more in a couple of weeks time, but we've not been there lately, coz of Christmas and other stuff.

----------


## di marco

> I'll do some more in a couple of weeks time, but we've not been there lately, coz of Christmas and other stuff.


oh ok cool

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## CrazyLea

cool pics! i like the ones of the people jumping over each other heh

----------


## CrazyLea

oh wow theres more. the ones with that red thing look pretty cool

----------


## Jessie Wallace

This is Dave, he has health problems, and wanted to come along to see what we got up to, and over the past few week's we've been showing him how to do things, and these are the first jumps he's ever mad all the way, so he was well chuffed.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> oh wow theres more. the ones with that red thing look pretty cool


They are those bars that you swing from one to the other on, but we only have one bar up, coz the owner of the gym doesn't let people use the samller bars, it's all to do with weight.

----------


## Katy

its mad i dont get how they dont hurt yourselves. Id be straight in to A and E. Its so cool.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> its mad i dont get how they dont hurt yourselves. Id be straight in to A and E. Its so cool.


The only ever injury's was a black eye, when that person kneed themselves in the head!! lol
I'm to chicken to do most things, hence the crash matt's you might beable to see everywhere, especially when i do something or the others are trying something new.

----------


## feelingyellow

wow!!! those are sooo cool!!

----------


## Katy

its so amazing i could never do it far to much of a wuuss.

----------


## di marco

wow them pics are so cool!  :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Thanks

----------


## Bryan

this sport now has my intrest as its going to be featured in the new bond film.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Well all i can say is the maker's of the new Bond film have taste then!!

----------


## chance

has anyone ever badly injured themselves?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Not in the group of people that i do it with, but i'm sure that their have been tho. It all depends on who it's done.  But no matter how goo you are injury is always possible, one of the main Parkour guy's broke their arms when filming the Jump London DVD.

----------


## di marco

> But no matter how goo you are injury is always possible, one of the main Parkour guy's broke their arms when filming the Jump London DVD.


i think its like that with every sport though, it doesnt matter how good you are at something you could always injure yourself, just cos you injure yourself doesnt mean your bad at the sport. glad youve never injured yourself though  :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Well, i've not done anything serious yet, are few little bit's but nothign really. Just like in any sport as you said.

----------


## Abi

This looks amazing, Dawn!! I'd love to have a go at that... :Big Grin: 

Someone i know did it once. They did all the training as you said, then a few years later they went to do the monkey thing over a bar. They'd grown a fair few inches, got their feet caught on the bar, flew over and cracked their head... I guess its something you've got to keep up for a long time to be able to do it all the time.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yes it's definatly something you have to keep up, not some thing you can drop and start again.

----------


## Abi

I think he proved that!! Knocked himself out cold, so i'm told!!

It looks like fun though. Especially the building ones. I think i'd prefer to do those, rather then the bar ones... :Ponder:

----------

